# Browning Gold



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Does Browning make a left handed Gold in a 20 ga??


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Why do you insist on waisting your money Live2hunt, buy the Benelli Montfeltro and get it over with!!! Ha Ha!!! Magnum3.5


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you shooting on Sunday?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah I'll be out on Sunday. Got the shakes have not shot since Monday night!!!!!!!!!!!! That Browning of yours going to hold up enough to shoot 3-4 rounds tomarrow? Magnum3.5


----------

